# How could anyone hate a little .....



## Anguille

.... creature like this?  

Please don't trash this thread with mean talk about wildlife. 

And please do post your favorite wildlife pics and stories.


----------



## Lycurgus

Well here is one of mine. My Peacock Bass, Rocky. 
He is about 2ft. now and growing.


----------



## Anguille




----------



## editec

Anguille said:


> .... creature like this?
> 
> Please don't trash this thread with mean talk about wildlife.
> 
> And please do post your favorite wildlife pics and stories.


 
One of those little creatures is a charming thing.

But I can imagine that 10,000 of them might be less so.


----------



## Shadow

I can't believe that some people eat these guys....


----------



## BaronVonBigmeat

this thread is making me hungry


----------



## Dis

editec said:


> One of those little creatures is a charming thing.
> 
> But I can imagine that 10,000 of them might be less so.



Looks like what I used to feed my snake.


----------



## Dis

Lycurgus said:


> Well here is one of mine. My Peacock Bass, Rocky.
> He is about 2ft. now and growing.



Now *that's* cool.  I LOVE big fish.


----------



## dilloduck

Lycurgus said:


> Well here is one of mine. My Peacock Bass, Rocky.
> He is about 2ft. now and growing.



ooooooo I'd kill to fish for those babies in South America !!! Great game fish !


----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> ooooooo I'd kill to fish for those babies in South America !!! Great game fish !



  Not on your life.


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> Not on your life.



How about catch and release ?


----------



## Amanda

I love all animals they are truly God's gift to us, but dogs are my favorite of all, they do so many wonderful things for us.


----------



## Dis

dilloduck said:


> How about catch and release ?



Better, but still no.  Big fish are just cool.  (I'm the only person I know that can spend hours in a public aquarium just standing there watching them).


----------



## Anguille

editec said:


> One of those little creatures is a charming thing.
> 
> But I can imagine that 10,000 of them might be less so.



Maybe not if your name was Willard and you were trapped in a basement but 10,000 of them spread out over several continents is manageable.


----------



## dilloduck

Dis said:


> Better, but still no.  Big fish are just cool.  (I'm the only person I know that can spend hours in a public aquarium just standing there watching them).



Don Knotts turned into a fish from doing that too much


----------



## random3434

Anguille said:


> Maybe not if your name was Willard and you were trapped in a basement but 10,000 of them spread out over several continents is manageable.



Ben, most people would turn you away.

But I, I don't listen to a word they say!


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwAmpn8ISV0]YouTube - Michael Jackson - BEN[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Shadow said:


> I can't believe that some people eat these guys....



Mmm lunch. 

I'll take the one on the right.


----------



## elvis

I like animals much better than people.


----------



## xsited1

Anguille said:


> .... creature like this?
> 
> Please don't trash this thread with mean talk about wildlife.
> 
> And please do post your favorite wildlife pics and stories.



I guarantee you that if most people found this critter running around their house, they'd either call an exterminator or smash it with a broom.


----------



## random3434

elvis3577 said:


> I like animals much better than people.




So does Kitten Koder!


----------



## random3434

xsited1 said:


> I guarantee you that if most people found this critter running around their house, they'd either call an exterminator or smash it with a broom.



I wouldn't!


----------



## xsited1

Echo Zulu said:


> I wouldn't!



So what would you do?


----------



## random3434

xsited1 said:


> So what would you do?



Do what I do to all critters I see (even spiders, I don't kill them either)

Catch it and set if free outside.


----------



## xsited1

Echo Zulu said:


> Do what I do to all critters I see (even spiders, I don't kill them either)
> 
> Catch it and set if free outside.



You are very rare indeed.


----------



## Old Rocks

My mother would not let us kill spiders. Especially horn spiders. Said they were natures pest control, just put them out where they are not interfering with keeping a clean house. 

Were I to see the little creature that started this thread, I most definately would not kill it. I have never seen one of those, and I would have to find out what it was, and where it came from.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Had a mouse in my last house, little guy, I feed it until my wife finally saw it, she put out traps. but I wouldn't let her put any in my computer room where he was. She eventually got them. Never figured out how they got in, never had any again.

Had a bird fall down the pipe from the roof for the exhaust from the dryer, Heard it in the tube, I let it out and spent an hour trying to get it out the door, finally managed it.

I prefer animals to most people also.

Tried hunting when I was younger, never ever actually shot anything though, just was fun to be armed and wandering around the woods. I would buy a bear tag every year and go "hunting", if you know about Bear, you don't really hunt them you get them by luck or with dogs. It was a good excuse to wander around in the woods LOL. I did fish till I was old enough to figure out what girls were for. Fished with my Grandparents.

We have 3 dogs.


----------



## Agnapostate

A Warg.


----------



## alan1

Echo Zulu said:


> Do what I do to all critters I see (even spiders, I don't kill them either)
> 
> Catch it and set if free outside.



House spiders can't really handle the harsh weather conditions outside.  That's why they live in your house.  By putting them outside you just make them die slowly from exposure.
How cruel.


----------



## Shadow

Echo Zulu said:


> Do what I do to all critters I see (even spiders, I don't kill them either)
> 
> Catch it and set if free outside.



Me too,unfortunately you usually end up catching them more than once.


----------



## Shadow

RetiredGySgt said:


> Had a mouse in my last house, little guy, I feed it until my wife finally saw it, she put out traps. but I wouldn't let her put any in my computer room where he was. She eventually got them. Never figured out how they got in, never had any again.
> 
> Had a bird fall down the pipe from the roof for the exhaust from the dryer, Heard it in the tube, I let it out and spent an hour trying to get it out the door, finally managed it.
> 
> I prefer animals to most people also.
> 
> Tried hunting when I was younger, never ever actually shot anything though, just was fun to be armed and wandering around the woods. I would buy a bear tag every year and go "hunting", if you know about Bear, you don't really hunt them you get them by luck or with dogs. It was a good excuse to wander around in the woods LOL. I did fish till I was old enough to figure out what girls were for. Fished with my Grandparents.
> 
> We have 3 dogs.



We used to have a cat that would catch birds and bring them in through the doggie door and let them go.  Guess she thought they needed a home,we used to spend hours taking down window screens and trying to coax them outside.


----------



## random3434

BatBoy said:


> House spiders can't really handle the harsh weather conditions outside.  That's why they live in your house.  By putting them outside you just make them die slowly from exposure.
> How cruel.



I put them in the condo hallway, they are still nice and warm, and safe from bat freaks like you swooping down to eat them!


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> I put them in the condo hallway, they are still nice and warm, and safe from bat freaks like you swooping down to eat them!





No picking on the board pet.. Look at the cute little ears...


----------



## random3434

Dis said:


> No picking on the board pet.. Look at the cute little ears...



Ah, Batboy knows I love him! I love all creatures big and small!


He does have Reggie Miller ears......................


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> Ah, Batboy knows I love him! I love all creatures big and small!
> 
> 
> He does have Reggie Miller ears......................



D'you suppose he'd object too strongly to being kept in a cage?


----------



## random3434

Dis said:


> D'you suppose he'd object too strongly to being kept in a cage?



I think he would not only like it, but enjoy it tremendously!


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> I think he would not only like it, but enjoy it tremendously!


----------



## Otter_Creek

Here's a bunny at one of our feeders, these pics are from our motion detector cameras, look at who showed up in the next picture.
Bunny got away and the bobcat kept hunting.


----------



## dilloduck

Otter_Creek said:


> Here's a bunny at one of our feeders, these pics are from our motion detector cameras, look at who showed up in the next picture.
> Bunny got away and the bobcat kept hunting.



cool shots ! ty


----------



## Dis

I SO need a bobcat as a pet.


----------



## strollingbones

dis, have y ou considered feeding your snake...baby rabbits....a friend of mine has greater luck with rabbits and other stuff than feeder rats...he has a white boa...with just rats it had dry skin and all..when he added rabbits ...the snake flourished...shed and all that...


----------



## Dis

strollingbones said:


> dis, have y ou considered feeding your snake...baby rabbits....a friend of mine has greater luck with rabbits and other stuff than feeder rats...he has a white boa...with just rats it had dry skin and all..when he added rabbits ...the snake flourished...shed and all that...



I gave him to a friend when he got too big for me to pick up on my own (he was over 5' long, and still growing)..


----------



## Zoom-boing

The building manager in an office I worked at saw a field mouse in the hallway and was going to squash the poor little guy with his foot!  I got in between him and the mouse, got some paper and a cup and caught him (uh, the mouse not the manager) and set him free outside.  Squash a mouse with your foot . . . really?  

Spiders and I have a rule - they stay in their territory and I stay in mine.  If either one of us breaks the rule, the other has a right to attack!  Spiders make my toes curl. 

Of all creatures, dogs are the best.


----------



## Andrew2382

whats so cute about it...it's a rat


----------



## Anguille

Zoom-boing said:


> The building manager in an office I worked at saw a field mouse in the hallway and was going to squash the poor little guy with his foot!  I got in between him and the mouse, got some paper and a cup and caught him (uh, the mouse not the manager) and set him free outside.  Squash a mouse with your foot . . . really?
> 
> Spiders and I have a rule - they stay in their territory and I stay in mine.  If either one of us breaks the rule, the other has a right to attack!  Spiders make my toes curl.
> 
> Of all creatures, dogs are the best.



I knew there had to be something nice about you.


----------



## Anguille

Andrew2382 said:


> whats so cute about it...it's a rat


Rats are cool.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Anguille said:


> I knew there had to be something nice about you.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Anguille said:


> Rats are cool.



So are mice.  I think they both make good pets.  Probably better if you don't have a mouse-eating cat, though.  

My daughter had a russian hamster once called Samster the Hamster.  He wasn't nice, just bit us all the time.  Guess we picked the wrong rodent for a pet!


----------



## 007

dilloduck said:


> Don Knotts turned into a fish from doing that too much



1964, The Incredible Mr. Limpet.

When I lived in Tampa, Florida, there were so many bugs it was horrible. So one day I caught me one of these little guys and turned it loose in my apartment. I figured he'd eat any bugs there might be in my place. I'd see him around on stuff, and one night I woke up with him sitting on my shoulder. I thought he was a cute little shit. When I moved I tried to find him. I was going to take him with me. I'd grown attached to him. Couldn't find him though...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pale Rider said:


> 1964, The Incredible Mr. Limpet.



I loved that movie.  Don Knotts cracks me up!  And the fish wore glasses too.  ha ha


----------



## 007

Zoom-boing said:


> I loved that movie.  Don Knotts cracks me up!  And the fish wore glasses too.  ha ha



And he made some kind of huge bellowing noise...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Pale Rider said:


> And he made some kind of huge bellowing noise...



Yeah!  

I like that little lizard guy you posted.  Too bad you couldn't find him when you moved.


----------



## 007

Zoom-boing said:


> Yeah!
> 
> I like that little lizard guy you posted.  Too bad you couldn't find him when you moved.



He also had a little thing under his neck he'd fan out. Had all kinds of cool colors on it. Yeah he was a cool little critter. I'd have kept him if I could have found him. He did seem to keep my apartment bug free. I owed him.


----------



## AllieBaba

http://www.planetpossum.com/images/possum-toilet.jpg
http://www.clcookphoto.com/posshiss.jpg
http://www.break.com/pictures/when-possums-attack640535.html


This one's not a vicious possum, but he's an equally intimidating rodent, all the same:

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e208/angelsnasty/THE ANTHONYS/squirrel-on-steroids.jpg

And here's a pic of manipelt:
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii59/Dajiu/hairy_back.jpg


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Anguille said:


> .... creature like this?
> 
> Please don't trash this thread with mean talk about wildlife.
> 
> And please do post your favorite wildlife pics and stories.





 I am right with you buddy!!!! God Bless our Animals of the world!!! That is one cute little critter. I work with the Forestry,Wildlife and Conservation department here in Washington State, so i support this little critter and all other animals 100%.


----------



## Douger

dilloduck said:


> Lycurgus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is one of mine. My Peacock Bass, Rocky.
> He is about 2ft. now and growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooooooo I'd kill to fish for those babies in South America !!! Great game fish !
Click to expand...


Drive down and fish the canals south of Miami. They're full of them.


----------



## keee keee

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about catch and release ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better, but still no.  Big fish are just cool.  (I'm the only person I know that can spend hours in a public aquarium just standing there watching them).
Click to expand...


I  can spend hours casting for them. mostly fish catch and release unless I'm hungry!


----------



## AmericasBrave58

Shadow said:


> I can't believe that some people eat these guys....



 WHAT!!!!? That's awful and cruel. We got plenty of chicken, duck,turkey to eat, why these poor little critters.?


----------



## George Costanza

elvis said:


> I like animals much better than people.



So you're into animal husbandry, eh?

Tom Lehrer mentions a guy who majored in animal husbandry until they . . . . caught him at it one day.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh my gosh, I watched the freakiest show on discovery last night....it was "RiverMonsters" or something like that, and it's this extreme fishing dude...

He was fishing the Congo for a huge, toothed, hideous fish that kills people every now and then..I had NO IDEA the Congo was like it was. I thought it was a big river, but it's absolutely unbelievable where he was fishing. And the local fishermen jump in that awful water to dig out their nets! It looks worse than the ocean when the tide is going out, in the winter, on a particularly dicy Pacific jetty!


----------



## Shadow

AmericasBrave58 said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that some people eat these guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!!? That's awful and cruel. We got plenty of chicken, duck,turkey to eat, why these poor little critters.?
Click to expand...


Yep, watched an episode of strange foods with Andrew Zimmern.  He traveled to Iceland,where they actually have guides who will take you to their habitat ,show you how to catch them and,then cook them on an out door grill.  I was bummed out after that episode,they are too pretty to eat IMO.


----------



## PixieStix

This little guy is cute

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfijvBN2GMM]YouTube - FUNNY SQUIRREL PLAYING DEAD[/ame]


----------



## AllieBaba

Shadow said:


> AmericasBrave58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that some people eat these guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!!? That's awful and cruel. We got plenty of chicken, duck,turkey to eat, why these poor little critters.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, watched an episode of strange foods with Andrew Zimmern.  He traveled to Iceland,where they actually have guides who will take you to their habitat ,show you how to catch them and,then cook them on an out door grill.  I was bummed out after that episode,they are too pretty to eat IMO.
Click to expand...


And they undoubtedly taste like SHIT! One of the first things I remember learning about wild game...it tastes like what it eats. So unless you're starving, don't eat birds that eat fish, or bears that are eating meat (or fish). 

Bleccccchhhhhhhhhh.


----------

